# No more cro-mo?



## fblum (Oct 2, 2004)

My LBS told me that Specialized is dropped the Allez CroMo models due to decreasing demand and the economics of building cheapo aluminum frames vs costly steel frames. So if you have been thinking about a CroMo get it now before these wonderful bikes are extinct.


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Still available*



fblum said:


> My LBS told me that Specialized is dropped the Allez CroMo models due to decreasing demand and the economics of building cheapo aluminum frames vs costly steel frames. So if you have been thinking about a CroMo get it now before these wonderful bikes are extinct.


My LBS called their Specialized Rep and he stated that they are still available this year, and hasn't heard any rumors about them being discontinued for next year. From what he tells us they are one of the better selling models they make.


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*are you in the us?*

for the US market they still are making the allez comp cr-mo with plenty in stock in the triple anyway and the ones that are out of stock have do have delievery dates. haven't heard anything to say there's discontinuing them.


----------



## GrantB (Nov 28, 2004)

My LBS, here in the the middle of Georgia, US o' A, told me the same thing. He said his Spec rep told him that after the frames that are already out there are sold, that's it, they make no more. He was disappointed as he was looking for one for himself.If true, it's unfortunate, I really love mine.


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*that's weird*

because we're a lbs in the middle of georgia usa also who is a specialized dealer, good chance it's the same rep but hadn't heard anything that they we dropping them, i'm calling him later. if it's true i need to get that frame i've wanted quick.


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*i was wrong*

okay i was wrong, everywhere i checked said nothing about it being discontiued, even the dealer site had expected delvery dates, but i talked to our rep and after they're gone no more. sad day they are so nicely finished in typical understated specialized fashion and surprisingly light, we just got a 56 frame in for a guy and it's a hair over 4lbs for the frame.


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

I love the color scheme on the Comp Cr-Mo, but after several thousand miles and some abusive time travelling with it while racing, I wish the paint didn't chip so easily.


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Sweet steel ride*

They do ride very, very nice. The owner of my lbs let me borrow his for a charity century ride last year while my wife used by steel Fuji Roubaix. I was amazed how much better the steel Comp rode than my Fuji. I think Specialized has comfort down to a science though as I just bought an 05 Allez Comp Aluminum this year and it also rides very nice for the few miles I've put on it. 
Scott


----------



## lokerola (Feb 23, 2005)

fblum said:


> My LBS told me that Specialized is dropped the Allez CroMo models due to decreasing demand and the economics of building cheapo aluminum frames vs costly steel frames. So if you have been thinking about a CroMo get it now before these wonderful bikes are extinct.


Wow...glad I just got mine. It's an amazingly smooth ride compared to my Trek AL bike. Great high-end Columbus FOCO steel, I love it and would recommend it to anyone considering the cro-mo.


----------



## Bike junkie (Jul 12, 2004)

The Specialized Cro-Mo Comp is nothing but cold whack fashizzle! I've had mine for about 6 months now, and it is a fantastic  ride. I'm taking it to my first metric century this Saturday - Party Pardee. 

To the other poster with chipped paint, check out the selection of touch-up paint found on the Specialized.com website and she'll look good as new!


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

Bike junkie said:


> To the other poster with chipped paint, check out the selection of touch-up paint found on the Specialized.com website and she'll look good as new!


I looked on their website, and they don't have the blue paint for the Allez Cr-Mo. They have some similar looking blues for the Rockhoppers and Stumpjumpers, but I haven't actually gone to the LBS to compare the paint hues. 

In a day of swoopy fat-tubed aero bikes, I love the classic lines and propertions of the Cr-Mo (if you can ignore the non-classic look of compact geometry).

The Cr-Mo is awesome. IMHO, it's not a particularly stiff bike or light bike, but the ride is beautiful, and there's a certain lively agileness to it that belies it's weight and BB flex. Anybody notice that the rear triangle on this thing is silly stiff?


----------



## Bike junkie (Jul 12, 2004)

I had the same problem trying to find the paint on Specialized.com for this bike. So, I called them and the one you want is the 2004 blue: http://www.specialized.com/SBCTUPaints.jsp?my=2004.
It is the exact match for the Allez Comp cro-mo (I accidentally dropped a lock right on top of the top tube and had to touch it up).

This bike is the "fanciest" road bike I have ever owned so it's tough for me to compare it, but I agree it offers more overall performance than one might think of when considering a steel road bike.


----------

